# HTC Loggers



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the response from HTC i got when asking what they were doing to fix the security issue.....

HTC takes claims related to the security of our products very seriously. In our ongoing investigation into this recent claim, we have concluded that while this HTC software itself does no harm to customers' data, there is a vulnerability that could potentially be exploited by a malicious third-party application. A third party malware app exploiting this or any other vulnerability would potentially be acting in violation of civil and criminal laws. So far, we have not learned of any customers being affected in this way and would like to prevent it by making sure all customers are aware of this potential vulnerability.

HTC is working very diligently to quickly release a security update that will resolve the issue on affected devices. Following a short testing period by our carrier partners, the patch will be sent over-the-air to customers, who will be notified to download and install it. We urge all users to install the update promptly. During this time, as always, we strongly urge customers to use caution when downloading, using, installing and updating applications from untrusted sources.

watch the apps you install.... thats the advice


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

That's all they really can say at this point. It will be the malicious apps that cause any problems.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

My question is why, exactly, is it there in the first place? Maybe this has already been answered elsewhere.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont know what purpose it would serve..... but they told me in the second email to not download any gaming apps that have an online leaderboard when i told them they just needed internet permissions


----------

